# The Khazars Tartars, Ukraines and the Messiah



## mifletzet (Apr 2, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHxGdSm3ET4_


----------



## Blackdiamond (Apr 2, 2022)

?


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 2, 2022)

@mifletzet can you add some context please and a summary? Why is this interesting, what does the video say?


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Apr 10, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> @mifletzet can you add some context please and a summary? Why is this interesting, what does the video say?


It is exactly as the title states. A history lesson on how Jews (Khazarians) actually first started what is today Kyiv/Kiev and settled the area, then how the Rus came to populate and defend the area that is now Russia (the people from whom that name came) and the history of the various conquering of what is known as Ukraine (according to the speaker that name means the Russian border territory) and how all of this relates to the current war there today.

The difference is that it relies on history as well as some Jewish religious concepts/ interpretations from their texts that tell what would happen. Included in this is the idea of the three Romes (Rome, Constantinople, and Moscow) and how it is taught that after the fall of the third Rome, that is the time of the Mosiach (the Jewish Messiah and the source for that term in English, which obviously for the Jews is not Christ, but who might also be depending on the POV it is viewed from. The Russians and Ukrainians are mostly Christian). The Tartars are involved simply because to the man speaking, they are the Mongols who took over the region and who were constantly at war with the Khazarians, seeking to either drive them out or make them submit. The speaker is Jewish, thus the Jewish POV of the history and what has or will happen, but then also explaining the many factors that are a part of the POV of both the Russians and the Ukrainians. The video is an encapsulation of the varying peoples/cultures/countries/events behind the current Ukraine/Russian conflict. Not everyone will necessarily agree with every point it contains, but some of it I hadn't been aware of before either, so I found it interesting. One would have to watch and listen to discover if they do too.


----------



## AntiSoof (Apr 18, 2022)

I recognize a lot of what Jesus said when I watch this youtube. Very special, how is that possible? I mean, it's almost all understandable from a Christian perspective, what the speaker in the youtube is saying.


----------



## ProfessorHotStuff (Apr 18, 2022)

Any time people want more background to the Jewish aspect of the Ukraine/Russia current events, I think of the above quotes.


----------



## iseidon (Apr 18, 2022)

ProfessorHotStuff said:


> View attachment 21768
> Any time people want more background to the Jewish aspect of the Ukraine/Russia current events, I think of the above quotes.


There is a more complete (is it reliable?) version walking around on Runet sites.

I think this plan (which Schneerson describes) is not being implemented against Russians (or Slavs), but against all adequate and critical thinking people on the planet. 

The only thing is, I don't think the Jews (or any nation) are doing it. It seems to me that they are being used by higher levels of the world hierarchy.


----------



## mifletzet (Apr 18, 2022)

Chief Rabbi of Russia is a Berel Lazar, who is Putin's closest confidant and spiritual advisor. Lazar is a Chabadnik Messianist and disciple of Schneerson. As a born-again Russian Orthodox Xtian, Putin and Lazar study the OT together every day, especially the apocalyptic chapters in Daniel



Putin's neighbors in Leningrad were Jews who would invite him as a youth for Sabbath meals and even learn Talmud with him. Putin's judo teacher was a Jew with whom he was very close.

Luckily for Israel, Putin is a huge judophile.

Putin's successor, likely to be a Tartaro/Gogian/Magogian/Armilusian, may not be so friendly.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKo0AQNZCSc_


----------



## Blackdiamond (Apr 18, 2022)

mifletzet said:


> Chief Rabbi of Russia is a Berel Lazar, who is Putin's closest confidant and spiritual advisor. Lazar is a Chabadnik Messianist and disciple of Schneerson. As a born-again Russian Orthodox Xtian, Putin and Lazar study the OT together every day, especially the apocalyptic chapters in Daniel
> 
> View attachment 21784
> 
> ...





Russian National Saint is a jew. "All" oligarchs are jews. Why wouldnt (ras?)Putin be one? He did KGB and became KGB. He studied under Schwaub as well.
  And why, do you think next Tsar wont be backed by the jews?


----------



## Francis_Sansom (Apr 19, 2022)

Putin’s Palace is in Khazarian territory. Not only that, *it’s built within the most ancient boundaries of Khazaria (circa 650)*.


----------

